# Mochila o Morral



## bb008

Hola foreritos:

Por casualidad busque la palabra morral y me topé con algunos sinónimos.

En Venezuela le decimos *morral* al saquito que se coloca detrás de la espalda y se que en otras partes le dicen mochila. Y que interesante justamente me enteré que también se le llama *macuto*.

Lo cierto es que me dejó pensando y quisiera saber que otros nombres recibe en otros países que no sean mochila o morral o como les dicen en su respectivo país.

Gracias a todos por sus aportes...


----------



## María Madrid

Morral en España apenas se usa en entornos urbanos, es cosa más del campo, lo que llevaban los pastores, por ejemplo. Lo habitual es decir mochila. Los macutos suelen ser mucho más grandes y de forma cilíndrica. Saludos,


----------



## bb008

Que tal María, mira lo que dice ROSANGELUS del macuto:

*"volviendo al tema de Macuto.
te comento que esa acepción, si la conocía, es un morralito largo , lo utilizan mucho los indigenas suraméricanos y yo particularmente se lo he visto mucho a los colombianos, de hecho tengo uno, fué un regalo de una amiga, traido de bucaramanga...ademas de ser acá en venezuela un vocablo indígena, una población, un apellido, un bosque, etc."
*


----------



## María Madrid

Efectivamente la RAE reconoce la etimología de macuto como vocablo originario de América, no tenía ni idea de dónde venía! Copio la entrada de la RAE más la expresión, creo que española, radio macuto, que no sé qué tiene que ver con macuto, salvo la rima con la que se usa (radio macuto, cien paridas por minuto). Saludos, 

*macuto**. *(Voz de las Antillas y Venezuela).

*1. *m. Mochila, especialmente la del soldado.
*2. *m._ Ven._ Cesto tejido de caña amarga, de forma cilíndrica y con asa en la boca, que se usa para transportar víveres y otros objetos.

*radio **macuto* *1. *f. coloq. Emisora inexistente de donde parten los rumores y los bulos.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola bb:
En México morral es esto:http://iMorral
mochila esto:http:/mochila.jpg
Saludos


----------



## bb008

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola bb:
> En México morral es esto:http://iMorral
> mochila esto:http:/mochila.jpg
> Saludos


 

Hidro el morral que colocas allí, para nosotros sería un simple bolso.


----------



## Hidrocálida

BB:
La característica de estos morrales es que son hechos de de hilos de lana de borrego, los diseños son de tipo indígena, los colores son vivos, y por lo regular los utilizan los jovenes de secundaria o bachillerato que se sienten atraídos por los movimientos de protesta (Globalifóbicos,antigobierno, seguidores del sub-comandante Marcos, etc).
A las que no tienen estas caracteristicas le llamamos bolsa tipo morral
Saludos


----------



## Basalo

En Perú decimos mochila a la que se lleva en la espalda y morral a la que se cuelga en el hombro.


----------



## bb008

Realmente nosotros no decimos mochila, son muy pocas, para no decir escasas las personas que utilizan ese término, aquí en Venezuela...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Bb, para ver si estamos en sintonia, por acá tambien se dice bulto o morral, al que se cuelga atras cierto?
y a los que se cuelgan al hombro le decimos bolso.
En realidad mochila no se utiliza y macuto tampoco, solo que se conoce o algunas personas conocen el uso, pero no es común...

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Bb, para ver si estamos en sintonia, por acá tambien se dice bulto o morral, al que se cuelga atras cierto?
> y a los que se cuelgan al hombro le decimos bolso.
> En realidad mochila no se utiliza y macuto tampoco, solo que se conoce o algunas personas conocen el uso, pero no es común...
> 
> Saludos
> Rosangelus


 

Creo que si estamos en sintonía. Aunque yo diría que el *bulto* como expresión, lo usamos en el *colegio* para referirnos a cualquier tipo de bolso, maleta, morral que usemos, para llevar los utiles escolares...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como dice Hidrocálida, acá la mochila es la que se cuelga en la espalda. Macuto nunca lo había oído.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola bb:
> En México morral es esto:http://iMorral ( esto sería un simple bolso, o en todo caso es lo que se conocería como macuto, pero esa palabra no es comú utilizarla)
> mochila esto:http:/mochila.jpg ( esto sería por aca, un morral o bulto para la escuela)
> Saludos


 


morral acá en Venezuela



podría ser una mochila, pero es mas conocida como bolso.



 este es un bolso, y este tambien


----------



## chics

A los comentarios de María Madrid, añado que lo que llevan los niños en la espalda, y ahora también a arrastras, con sus ruedecitas, en España se llamaba *cartera*, pero cada vez más gente le llama *mochila*. Foto. Otra. Con ruedas.

*Mochila* (nunca _cartera_, aquí) se usa también para designar lo que llevamos cuando vamos de excursión, como por ejemplo ésta.

Rosa, ésto aquí es una *bolsa de deporte*.


----------



## BETOREYES

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola bb:
> En México morral es esto:http://iMorral
> mochila esto:http:/mochila.jpg
> Saludos


 
En Colombia es todo lo contrario.
Sin embargo, al morral también le decimos mochila. Pero a la mochila jamás le decimos morral, tal vez jícara.


----------



## Namarne

María Madrid said:


> Los macutos suelen ser mucho más grandes y de forma cilíndrica.


Sin duda tiene razón María, pues coincide con el DRAE, pero a esto en el servicio militar se le llamaba *petate *(aunque en el DRAE no se recoge en ninguna acepción). 
Por ejemplo: http://www.asasve.es/img/web/07_petate_280x365.jpg 

Saludos, 
N


----------



## Hidrocálida

Me asombra como cambia el concepto de palabras en nuestro idioma, lo que demuestra su riqueza; en México petate es una alfombra o esterilla tejida de palma, aún se usa en algunos sitios para dormir.
http/image008.jpg
En la imagén del enlace se muestra a una mujer tejiendo un petate.
Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Hidro:
Acá eso es una esterilla...


----------



## bb008

Hola

(Rosa estamos superconectadas, sabes que yo iba a decir lo mismo). 

Aunque revisando en google con ese tejido se hacen otras cosas a parte de las esterillas. 

Yo he escuchado la palabra petate aquí en Venezuela, pero es para definir otra cosa, lo que pasa es que no recuerdo, que cosa...


----------



## chics

Aquí también sería una esterilla. Y lo que cuelga del hombro, bolsos.


----------



## Hidrocálida

BETOREYES said:


> En Colombia es todo lo contrario.
> Sin embargo, al morral también le decimos mochila. Pero a la mochila jamás le decimos morral, tal vez jícara.


Hola Beto:
En México, la jícara es algo completamente diferente, nada que ver ni con mochila, morral, bolsa, etc.
JicaraMedSm144.jpg
las jícaras se hacen con la mitad de cierto tipo de calabaza, los aztecas las usaban para tomar el chocolate en ellas.
Saludos


----------



## bb008

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola Beto:
> En México, la jícara es algo completamente diferente, nada que ver ni con mochila, morral, bolsa, etc.
> JicaraMedSm144.jpg
> las jícaras se hacen con la mitad de cierto tipo de calabaza, los aztecas las usaban para tomar el chocolate en ellas.
> Saludos


 


 



En cambio nosotros les llamamos taparas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá una cartera es una billetera.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Con respecto al tema del morral y de la mochila, en *El Salvador* la distinción es bastante clara: un morral es una especie de bolso, tejido en hilo, elaborado de manera artesanal y que se cuelga al hombro. Los morrales son utilizados casi exclusivamente por las mujeres; mochila, en cambio, es un producto hecho en fábrica, de tela sintética, mucho mas elaborado que un morral y que se coloca detrás de la espalda, no al hombro. Las mochilas, a diferencia de los morrales, son mayormente usadas por los hombres.

En el campo, hasta hace poco, los campesinos usaban una especie de morral, denominado "matate" (del nahuatl mattlatl), un tipo de red, tejida en pita, la cual se colgaban al hombro y que les servía para llevar sus alimentos y uno que otro efecto personal que utilizaban durante su jornada de trabajo. El petate también es conocido acá y usado particularmente en las zonas rurales, ya sea para dormir o para tomar breves descansos, especialmente por su frescura.


----------



## Hidrocálida

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá una cartera es una billetera.


Toño te olvidas de que en México las mujeres usamos carteras.
Por cierto en Aguascalientes a las billeteras de hombre también se les llama carteras y para distinguirlas decimos cartera de hombre o de mujer.
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-17467853-_JM
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-17454607-cartera
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No me olvido. Pero si no me equivoco, sus carteras son para guardar billates (al igual que con los hombres, aunque las suyas tengan una infinidad de compartimientos más).


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> No me olvido. Pero si no me equivoco, sus carteras son para guardar billates (al igual que con los hombres, aunque las suyas tengan una infinidad de compartimientos más).


 

Y se llevan al hombro casi todas, por supuesto diferentes tamaños y formas, pero casi todas las llevamos en el hombro...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Toño, a lo que ustedes los hombres llaman billetera (acá en Venezuela igual), nosotras le llamamos monedero, y lo llevamos dentro de nuestra cartera o bolso.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, es que el monedero acá sólo lo usan las mujeres para guardar monedas; el monedero a veces está incorporado a la cartera, y se guarda en la bolsa (que en otros lados es bolso).

Nosotros (los hombres) usamos cartera, y la guardamos en la bolsa trasera del pantalón.


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ah, es que el monedero acá sólo lo usan las mujeres para guardar monedas; el monedero a veces está incorporado a la cartera, y se guarda en la bolsa (que en otros lados es bolso).
> 
> Nosotros (los hombres) usamos cartera, y la guardamos en la *bolsa trasera* del pantalón.


 

Toño, en México le dicen así *bolsa trasera* del pantalón ...*al "bolsillo" (así le decimos nosotros)*


----------



## Hidrocálida

bb008 said:


> Y se llevan al hombro casi todas, por supuesto diferentes tamaños y formas, pero casi todas las llevamos en el hombro...


Hola BB:
Pues fijate que curioso en México las carteras(billeteras) de mujer las llevamos dentro del bolso que va colgado al hombro.
Permiteme aclarar que en México (en mi región al menos ) la cartera no tiene colgador y la bolsa/o si lo tiene.
cartera es esto:http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-17467853-_JM
y bolso o bolsa es esto:http://img19.images/bolsadefiestaplata54067id5.jpg
Todo un lío las definiciones
Pd.Y como anotó bien Toño, así es decimos bolsa a lo que ustedes llaman bolsillo ejm:Bolsa trasera, delantera,bolsa de la falda, bolsa de la camisa etc.
como van cambiando el significados de las cosas ¿no?
Saludos


----------



## bb008

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola BB:
> Pues fijate que curioso en México las carteras(billeteras) de mujer las llevamos dentro del bolso que va colgado al hombro.
> Permiteme aclarar que en México (en mi región al menos ) la cartera no tiene colgador y la bolsa/o si lo tiene.
> cartera es esto:http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-17467853-_JM
> y bolso o bolsa es esto:http://img19.images/bolsadefiestaplata54067id5.jpg
> Todo un lío las definiciones
> Pd.Y como anotó bien Toño, así es decimos bolsa a lo que ustedes llaman bolsillo ejm:Bolsa trasera, delantera,bolsa de la falda, bolsa de la camisa etc.
> como van cambiando el significados de las cosas ¿no?
> Saludos


 

Hidrocálida, comenzamos por el morral/mochila y terminamos en el bolsillo...que tal.

La cartera o bolso la llevamos en el hombro, la cartera o monedero dentro del bolso o cartera (que enredo tan loco) y los hombres llevan la cartera en su bolsillo, sea la camisa o el pantalón y el morral detrás de la espalda.(Venezuela)

saludos
bb.-


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Hidrocálida, comenzamos por el morral/mochila y terminamos en el bolsillo...que tal.
> 
> La cartera o bolso la llevamos en el hombro, la cartera o monedero dentro del bolso o cartera (que enredo tan loco) y los hombres llevan la cartera en su bolsillo, sea la camisa o el pantalón y el morral detrás de la espalda.(Venezuela)
> 
> saludos
> bb.-


  
Muy curioso tu aporte...
Los hombres mexicanos , llevan su billetera/cartera en el bolso trasero...
y las mujeres venezolanas, llevan su cartera/monedero, en el bolso el cual cuelga del hombro.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Rosa, no el bolso trasero, sino bolsillo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ah, es que el monedero acá sólo lo usan las mujeres para guardar monedas; el monedero a veces está incorporado a la cartera, y se guarda en la bolsa (que en otros lados es bolso).
> 
> Nosotros (los hombres) usamos cartera, y la guardamos en la bolsa trasera del pantalón.


 


ToñoTorreón said:


> Rosa, no el bolso trasero, sino bolsillo.


 
Y entonces Toño?
Quien te entiende???


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, *mochila *es la que se lleva a la espalda. *Morral *es la bolsa que se lleva al hombro, por lo general con la correa cruzada sobre el pecho. El *bolso *o *cartera*, sólo lo usan las mujeres, su correa es más corta, y no se cruza sobre el hombro.
Los morrales son parecidos a (o lo mismo que) el bolso de los carteros. Son de cuero, lona o material plástico. Los bolsos artesanales se llaman *chuspas*, palabra de origen quechua, y se hacen de lana o algodón tejidos a mano, o en telares artesanales.
La *billetera *en el Perú es lo que usualmente los mexicanos llaman _cartera _(para nosotros, cartera es el bolso de mujer), en inglés _wallet_.
*Monedero *es algo que ya casi no se usa, pero es distinto a la _billetera_. Era una pequeña bolsa, generalmente de cuero y con cierre metálico, que se podía llevar en el bolsillo de la ropa o en la cartera/bolso de mujer, y como su nombre indica, básicamente servía para llevar monedas.
*Bolsillos *son los de la ropa. Nadie en el Perú los llama 'bolsos'.


----------



## swift

En *Costa Rica*, esto:





ROSANGELUS said:


>


Es un *bulto*, *salveque* o *bolso*. El término _mochila _también se usa a veces, pero me atrevería a decir que su uso es minoritario.


----------

